
Calorie Poisoning: Civilization's Exploding Killer Disease - oftenwrong
http://optimal.org/voss/caloriepoisoning.html
======
FranciscusG
Carb poisoning. Fat calories do not cause heart disease and diabetes but, if
eaten in excess, merely obesity.

~~~
wahern
This kind of certitude is exactly what's wrong with nutrition science. Trans
fats are one of the _primary_ exogenous culprits of heart disease along with
smoking. And though the evidence is comparatively weak, there's some evidence
trans fats in particular and saturated fats more generally can contribute to
insulin resistance.

How about we just say that carbohydrates, particularly refined carbohydrates,
are at the top of the list of things one would do best to avoid or minimize,
along with trans fats. (He says, as he drinks his morning Mt. Dew and donut.)
We should be wary of making affirmative statements without exceptionally
strong evidence. We're not discussing sports statistics or the weather.
Unsubstantiated or poorly conceived advice by both professionals and in
general public discourse has caused irreparable harm to millions.

~~~
FranciscusG
Trans fats are not in FOOD. They're poison, artificially created in a
chemistry lab and put into fake "food".

As to me being unqualified to say what I said, according to you: I wonder
whether you've spend more time absorbing the medical research literature than
I have. I've spent the last three years intensively studying the topic.

~~~
wahern
Trans fats are a natural component of dairy and meat, particularly beef.
_Prior_ to the systematic removal of trans fats from processed foods (e.g.
hydrogenated oil), trans fats from natural sources constituted 20% of dietary
trans fats. See, e.g.,
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551118/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551118/)
That's significant considering the prevalence of foodstuffs like margarine and
Crisco back then. Today they likely constitute a greater percentage of dietary
trans fats. And while total trans fats intake may be declining, if people
substitute hydrogenated oil with these "natural" fats, the societal health
benefits will be seriously blunted.

This is complete, unsubstantiated conjecture on my part, but perhaps the
evidence that showed that dairy and red meat were relatively bad for
cardiovascular health had something to do with their comparatively large
percentage of trans fats.

